# Hello there!



## AkihitoOkawa (May 21, 2005)

Hi, I am Akihito Okawa. (As my name is obviously a Japanese name, many people think that I am living in Japan...)

Glad to be this cool forum!:D 

Akihito


----------



## José Herring (May 21, 2005)

Great to see you here. Ah, yes the Guitar library. Great stuff.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 21, 2005)

Thank you, Jose! Great to see you here, too.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 21, 2005)

Hey Akihito,

Welcome to VI Control. Nice to see another developer joining!


----------



## SONiVOX (May 21, 2005)

Hey Aki!

Hows it going?

Good to see you!


Best regards,


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 21, 2005)

Hi Hans,

Great to see you!
Though a little late, I've joined this forum.
There are many developers and talented composers here. :o


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 21, 2005)

Akihito,

You should come to the next LANS (LAVIC?) meeting, and eat and drink beer with the rest of the guys here in LA!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 21, 2005)

Hi Al!

How are you?

I am so-so .:wink:
Let me buy you a beer next time!

Aki


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 21, 2005)

Hans Adamson said:


> Akihito,
> 
> You should come to the next LANS (LAVIC?) meeting, and eat and drink beer with the rest of the guys here in LA!



Sounds great!

...But my English is terrible.. :cry:
Is it OK?


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 21, 2005)

> ...But my English is terrible..
> Is it OK?



Of course! 

The more interesting...


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 21, 2005)

Hans Adamson said:


> > ...But my English is terrible..
> > Is it OK?
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! :lol: 

I'd love to!


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 21, 2005)

Hi Akihito!
Yet another great dev onboard 
Welcome - and I actually thought you were in Japan too.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 21, 2005)

Hi Herman,

Great to see you here!



> Welcome - and I actually thought you were in Japan too.


Hahaha,
Should I have another (English) name? 8) 

I have been in the US for a year.
Here Irvine is near Anaheim where winter NAMM is held.
I look forward to next winter.

Thank you,


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 21, 2005)

Akihito - welcome to VI Control! Enjoy yourself here - your new library looks like a winner - good fortune to you and see you around the forums!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 21, 2005)

Hi Frederick!

Thank you for organizing the great community!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 22, 2005)

Konnichiwa Akihito,

Ogenki desu ka? (How are you?)  Welcome to V.I.! Cool site btw!

Cheers,


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 22, 2005)

Hello Siddhartha,



> Konnichiwa Akihito,
> Ogenki desu ka? (How are you?)



Ee,(Yes) okage-sama-de. (I'm fine, thank you.) :wink: 
Oai-dekite-ureshii-desu. (Great to see you.) 

It's difficult to me to write Japanse using the English alphabet... :roll:


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 22, 2005)

AkihitoOkawa said:


> Should I have another (English) name? 8)



hehe - In thas case I would have to get one too, since my first name is originally German, and my last name Dutch


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 22, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> AkihitoOkawa said:
> 
> 
> > Should I have another (English) name? 8)
> ...



Hahaha  

Anyway there are many musicians from various countries here.
It's really exciting!


----------

